# Did Obama ban M855 again?



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

I read an article on facebook this morning that he banned it through executive action. However, I don't see anything mainstream about it. Anyways, I noticed the price is up on all sites and there is really only bulk left.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Haven't seen anything recent. The article might have been a rehash without a date check.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have not heard a word about it. Trust me, if he had banned by his pen you would have heard it about it from multiple soarces.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## RUSH25 (Nov 20, 2015)

I saw something on this today too. Hmm.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

As of 4:40 est, Lucky Gunner still had M855 available at .40 per round. I think thats up about 5 cents per round from 3 or 4 months ago.
Bulk 5.56x45 XM855 PMC Ammo For Sale - 62 gr FMJ Ammunition In Stock


----------

